# Question about dates using DE in FET. I'm confused!



## Deedhappymelike! (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I’m posting this question on 2 boards (FET & egg share) so apologies if you’ve read it twice.

I’m just after some confirmation that my FET is going to be done at the right time. I’ve tried to check it out myself but I’m not making much sense of it to be honest!    I’m really hoping one or more of you lovely (highly knowledgeable!) ladies can help put my mind at ease!

My last IVF cycle was with fresh DE and I had to regulate my cycle to coincide with the donor. I injected for 11 days (Suprecur) then popped daily pills (progynova) then pessaries. Unfortunately it was a BFN.

This time the consultant gave me 1 injection which replaced the 11 daily injections. This was given 0n 31 Aug and was on day 4-5 of my period. (period started 27 Aug at 10pm).

I then went for my baseline scan on 21 Sept. A cyst was found on my ovary and my lining was at 7mm. I was told to come back in a week. AF arrived that night (21st). I went for another scan on 29 Sept and my lining was gone.

I started Progynova on 2 Oct and went for another scan on 10 Oct and my lining was at 7.3mm. I am due to go for another scan on 13 Oct (Fri 13th no less!!!      ) to make sure it is at 8mm. Then I’m told FET will take place w/c 16 Oct, probably on the Tues or Wed (17/18th). 

My question is, is this right in terms of emulating my cycle (ovulation) or doesn’t it matter? I would be so grateful if someone could just say, yes, don’t worry, the dates are fine!

Thank you kind ladies. HML


----------

